# constipation improves-but..now gas worse and bloating!.........



## Muze (Aug 31, 2007)

I've been on the IBS 100 program about a month or so.Constipation improved a lot very quickly but then I started getting a lot of discomfort with gas and bloating.Sometimes the pressure and the pain makes it hard to sleep.I take simethicone for the gas.I swim about twice a week.I walk quite often.Anybody have any idea what is going on - and what I can do?The aching from the gas<pains makes me feel depressed sometimes and makes it hard to concentrate and be at my best at work.Thanks to any who reply!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi - Well, if this continues, you may want to consult your physician to make sure this isn't something other than IBS, and perhaps he/she can give you something to take care of it. If you feel this is is a 'new' symptom that you have not really had before - or to this degree of severity, it is worth having it checked out.While this may not be a factor, sometimes symptoms can change a bit while on the program, but again, this is not always the case. As long as you do not have anything else going on, it could be that your body is adapting and changing, and this is just a temporary transitional phase during this process. I cannot say this for sure, but it is a slight possibility.You also may wish to look into a product called "Absorb Aid" - these are natural enzymes which are helpful for digestion, gas, bloating and discomfort - worth a try anyway. Again - as long as these new symptoms are not indicative of other things going on.For questions specific to the hypnotherapy program, you can get personal support via the healtyaudio.com contact page.Hope this helps! All the best to you.


----------



## PumpIron (Apr 2, 2010)

Muze said:


> I've been on the IBS 100 program about a month or so.Constipation improved a lot very quickly but then I started getting a lot of discomfort with gas and bloating.Sometimes the pressure and the pain makes it hard to sleep.I take simethicone for the gas.I swim about twice a week.I walk quite often.Anybody have any idea what is going on - and what I can do?The aching from the gas<pains makes me feel depressed sometimes and makes it hard to concentrate and be at my best at work.Thanks to any who reply!


I have the same issue. I was constipated for years, and after 2 months of dieting and mirilax the constipation was replaced by gas and bloating.Lately it's been gas without bloating. It's called "leaky gas"-which basically means the gas is excessive, undetectable, and uncontrollable. Still looking for a solution. Hopefully your problem isn't the same as mine.


----------

